# mechanic needed



## annabellkat (Dec 21, 2012)

Anna Ibex Thompson


hi there havin problems with my mercedes 814 camper/home the gearbox isint letting me select 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th makeing for a very slow trip through spain..we are currenly stuck inbetween la antilla and ilsacristina luckly in great spot and in no rush to move on , but would like to hear from anyone who has had simular problems..is there anything worth checking before i start looking for a replacement?..there was no grinding.. bang ..or smoke..maybe a slight burning smell but could be mistaken..any help would be very welcome. any mechanics in the area??? thanks stanna


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

First question... Is there any oil in the gearbox? When was the oil last checked or replaced? you mentioned the possibility of a slight burning smell... could definitely be caused by a lack of oil... driving onward with a dry gearbox could prove very expensive...
Second question... Is the clutch working correctly? 
When was the clutch cable (if it is a cable) last tensioned or adjusted or replaced? If it's a hydraulic clutch is there any fluid in the reservoir?
Can you select any of the gears when the vehicle is stationary?

Look for a Mercedes truck garage and ask them to take a look.. I presume Isla Christina is the one in Huelva province... here's details of the local Merc concessionaire

ADARSA
Concesionario Mercedes-Benz
Parque Huelva Empresarial, Parcela 7.15
21007 Huelva
Tel. +34 959 353000
Fax +34 959 353014

Servicios;Turismos, Furgonetas, Camiones, Unimog

Good Luck...


----------



## annabellkat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi thanks alot for you message how do know if the oil has gone do you know how to top it up theres a nut next to gear lever im guessing this is where you top it up clucth is working fine some people are saying selector.... we have just baught the van so dont know when it was last tested ect when its stationary we can get first and reverse... cheers for the number xx


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't know for sure, but normally to check the gearbox oil it is necessary to gain access to the top of the gearbox itself. Depending on the body styling, you may be able to do this by opening the bonnet. 
The gearbox will be located behind the engine and clutch housing, that's the bell shaped metal housing at the back of the engine. The oil filler cap is normally located on the top of the gearbox. 
Is there an access hatch to the engine between the driver's and front passenger seat? If so access to the gearbox should be easier.
If not it may be necessary to crawl under the camper to gain access if you can't see the filler cap from the top with the bonnet open.
The gear lever itself probably goes into a box (selector box) under the floor; see what happens when you move the gear lever; there is probably another lever, connecting this box to the gearbox itself. 
Your problem, if it is not the oil (or the lack of it!) could lie in this selector box or the clutch could possibly be not disengaging far enough to permit other gears to be selected. (I'm guessing that being derived from a basic mini / midi-bus design that there is no synchromesh on 1st gear.) 

It could also be a problem with the gearbox itself.

With the engine switched off, push the clutch pedal to the floorboards; can you select 2nd 3rd and 4th gear?... If yes the answer is probably down to clutch adjustment. If not then the problem is either the gearbox or the selector box and its associated levers.

These are all checks that you would normally try if the same snag occurred on a car; the basic principles are the same... everything is just that bit bigger and more expensive to replace...

Seriously if you are not mechanically minded then you need professional help and I would be looking at getting the vehicle to a Merc Truck garage as soon as possible for diagnosis of the problem. Regrettably I have to say that no matter what the problem is this could be expensive.

The Spanish phrase for "I cannot select any gear except 1st and Reverse" is 

"No puedo seleccionar cualquier engranaje excepto la primera y Reversa..."

Quick tip... if you do go to a proper Merc truck garage and have a problem explaining your situation in Spanish, ask if they have and can you use their internet... (Or use your laptop wifi or 3G whatever you normally do to get internet on the road) 

"¿Tiene una conexión a Internet? ¿Puedo usarlo?"

Go to translate.google.com select English to Spanish / Spanish to English. Keep your sentences short and simple... I do this myself sometimes when seeking veterinary solutions for my dogs...

Sorry I cant be more help...

wn


----------



## annabellkat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi thanks you have been a great help we have some one coming to look at it soon apparently he has same gearbox at scrapyard and nos alot about the mercs so fingers crossed friend of a friend to so hoping not too expencive thanks translation info will come in handy nice one stana xx


----------

